# Maintaining a cool planted tank. Nice video to watch



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Somebody's video: One Step Closer - Maintenance Day ' 13 days after Setup

Look at how he is cleaning rocks with a toothbrush. Lot's of work, but result is great.


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

wow that is an amazing tank, all that anubias nana mini must have cost a fortune


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Otaku said:


> wow that is an amazing tank, all that anubias nana mini must have cost a fortune


That' for sure 
Can you imagine how much time it took to attach it to a wood


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

If I didn't have 12 tanks, and only 1 planted tank I would do the same.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

coldmantis said:


> If I didn't have 12 tanks, and only 1 planted tank I would do the same.


When I saw the tanks I was like . All look amazing btw.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Nick T. said:


> When I saw the tanks I was like . All look amazing btw.


I'm probably going to downgrade 3+ tanks, no point having tanks with plants and nothing in them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's hard to maintain several planted tanks.
It's definitely more work that fish/shrimps set ups or breeding set ups.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

haha im soo gunna need to do this for my tank


----------

